

DryDrop: deploy to GAE by pushing to GitHub - woid
http://drydrop.binaryage.com/

======
koenbok
For anyone who want's to do this with svn, I wrote a blog post a while ago
that includes a post-commit script to do it with a description to set it up:
<http://www.madebysofa.com/#blog/appengine_hosting>

